# government forced evacuation



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

how would you handle this ?

my basic belief is no one cares for you like you so you have food ,water and all manor of supplies. but the police & national guard has a directive remove all civilians period.

Has anyone formulated a plan to evade evacuation ....have a hiding place in their home in case of forced evacuation?


----------



## drhwest (Aug 7, 2009)

I have thought about building a safe room in my attic. I thought about using my attic fan is a concealed entrance since we never use it.


----------



## neil-v1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Remove all civilians to where? Where are they gonna put 300 million people? Are you meaning forced evacs from certain areas or everywhere? Did you read or hear this somewhere or are you just wondering?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

neil-v1 said:


> Remove all civilians to where?


That's a good point. Where do you put 8 million people from NYC or 1.5 million from Philly. :dunno:
Oh wait, they'll probably be herded into my field with the rest of the livestock. :ignore:


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

not likely an issue in a nation wide SHTF 

This relates to local issues watch the links in New Orleans they forcibly evacuated people at gun point & confiscated guns even if you had plenty of food and water and your home wasn't damaged or in danger. Under martial law you have no rights, you can be detained, property confiscated and forced to evacuate.


Do you have a contingency plan for this, what will you do if they come to remove you will you go or will you try to hide?


----------



## zorro (May 6, 2009)

That's a very good question. I mean, with all the technology (night vision, infrared detectors, etc) they can detect you even if they don't see you. Is it still possible in present days for a civilian to hide under such a situation? I would not know how to, so I guess I would have to go to the field with the rest of the herd.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

All I can say is Ruby Ridge ... 

(sorry ... hubby and I are not seeing ...eye to eye ... got to go...)


----------



## Concerned_ Citizen (Jan 20, 2010)

those two vids make me angry as hell!

I lOVE the baptist minister though......."ill go annie oakley on yer ass" lol


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

pdx210 said:


> how would you handle this ?
> 
> my basic belief is no one cares for you like you so you have food ,water and all manor of supplies. but the police & national guard has a directive remove all civilians period.
> 
> ...


If the gubbamint forced me to evacuate, I probably would, but wouldn't go with the sheeple. I don't want to be a part of them in a situation like this. That is why I am here learning and prepping. This one of the scenerios I prep for.

Durring Hurricane Andrew I was living on my sailboat, and weighed anchor and left for security and safety before the storm. When I returned to the anchorage in front of Dinner Key Marina 2 days after the storm I reanchored and was back to business as usual although everything around me was destroyed. ( I'm a diver and there was lots of work) A couple of days later the National Guard showed up and did their military stuff like set up a perimiter and not let anybody through. I was screwed, they were between me and my tender and sail boat. They wouldn't let me through even though I explained my circumstances to them. My friend had a Boston Whaler so he brought me back down the channel to my boat and that night I snorkled in to my tender and brought it back to the sailboat. I decided to stay there and moved my shore landing site out of the way of the authorities and decided I would just coexhist with them. They knew I was living there because they could see my salon light on at night or me sitting on the boat, I could also see them at their posts. I think they never came after me because I wasn't causing any problems and we left each other alone and my life slowly got back to normal.

In a mass evacuation scenario I would like somewhere to go away from the sheeple and to not be reliant on hand outs like the Hatians are now, that's not living to me. That is why the idea of a small cabin in an obscure place is so intreaguing to me, something you own instead of it owning you. The boat is set up for us to occupy in this manner, we just have to move our preps to it. The boat cannot be used year round though.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

UncleJoe said:


> That's a good point. Where do you put 8 million people from NYC or 1.5 million from Philly. :dunno:
> Oh wait, they'll probably be herded into my field with the rest of the livestock. :ignore:


If they are in your field as livestock, does that mean that you can butcher them for your freezer? :scratch

:gaah:


----------



## zorro (May 6, 2009)

> If they are in your field as livestock, does that mean that you can butcher them for your freezer?


That's what I was laughing at too when I red the posts 

I like the mobile retreat idea very much!!! Boat is great in mild climates I guess, but here would be usable only a few months a year. I have no problem living in a tent year-round, but that's provided they allow me to do it... I wonder what other kinds of mobile retreat I can think of?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

zorro said:


> I wonder what other kinds of mobile retreat I can think of?


Would you like me to give you a hint? :wave:


----------



## zorro (May 6, 2009)

> Would you like me to give you a hint?


Sure, I'm not that fool to refuse help!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

zorro said:


> Sure, I'm not that fool to refuse help!


Ok .. you just twisted my rubber arm 

PreparedSociety.com - Travel Trailers


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

NaeKid said:


> Ok .. you just twisted my rubber arm
> 
> PreparedSociety.com - Travel Trailers


OK Naekid stop rubbing it in, I want one sooo bad to pull behind the jeep.:2thumb:
Too much money right now.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Ok Bob - don't need you to drool over your keyboard and get electrocuted .. try this link instead ..

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f21/basic-bug-out-vehicle-ideas-1785/

In particular - from message #27 where things get a little serious instead of just fun ...


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

Sailaway hit my concern exactly. 

If a dozen well armed cops/ national guard show up your door you will do what they say one way or another and there's no consideration for prepared people. 
what happens if they deem the roads unsafe..say a flood or quake or simply we're transporting you out of here. 

In that type of scenario you are put in the same situation with the masses


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't know how it would be under martial law but here the "authorities" may order you to evacuate due to forest fire danger. They cannot legally force you to evacuate but if you step off the property they can "sieze" you and not let you go back. We were warned by a firefighting friend that they will try to trick you into stepping over the property line to "show" or "tell" you something then grab you and haul you off.

Depending upon the severety of the fire evacuation might be a good idea. We've done a lot of work to make our home "savable" but they will not try to save outbuildings. We have our "root cellar" for protection and with the preventive measures we've taken it should not get hot enough to endanger our lives there.

Just something to think about.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Tried to post a link but it's been removed/changed. Underground blast shelter. Is what I'm looking at link used to be utah underground homes but I can't find it


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

I've thought about this like all of us, and you need to ask yourself where do you draw your personal line in the sand, where is the difference in the man saying a storm is coming and we insist you move and say them showing up and saying there is a SHTF coming and you have to turn over your goods and move into a camp, what's the difference in the Feds showing up and threatening you or a pack of MZBG's? where do you say UH NO!... IMHO there is no difference in either...

So they declare Martial law...which as I understand it sorta sets the Constitution to the side no?..so if you have no rights, do they? rights for all or no rights for ALL... my thoughts are that if my place will stand up to Zombies then it will stand up to anybody...if you are locked down inside and say "NO"..leave me alone, go away, anybody breaking your door down is not your friend... you have to decide for yourself if this is the time to stand up and say NO...

Now if your in a city, your screwed..in a rural area your chances are much better that they will leave you alone... but once I'm in my retreat I'm not giving it up and letting a bunch of JBT's walk thru grabbing all my guns and ammo most of which you will never see again...

But of course I'm alone and have no wife and kids to worry about...but then again if they are so hell bent on getting me out for my safety that they will rip my door down and drag me out like they did that old lady in NO...then it's open season.. and if you saw that video you know that was a crock of shit and the cops should have been arrested ... some time you just have to say NO, HELL NO, NO MORE... I'm there now.. I don't need or want their help, I can feed myself, and take care of me better then they will...

Next time I'll tell you how I really feel...:2thumb:


I will add a condition, IF all my preps and weapons are in a hidden place and they can't find them, I might go along as long as it a short term thing, but I would have to be convinced it was just short term.. if all my preps and weapons are right out in the open then no...I would not go...


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

NaeKid said:


> Ok Bob - don't need you to drool over your keyboard and get electrocuted .. try this link instead ..
> 
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f21/basic-bug-out-vehicle-ideas-1785/
> 
> In particular - from message #27 where things get a little serious instead of just fun ...


Naekid this is all I can afford right now...


----------

